# All original 1939 Schwinn dx cleanup



## John G04 (Jun 7, 2020)

Met up with @New Mexico Brant today and bought this original paint fresh find 1939 schwinn dx. Got it home and the tear down began! Got the tank waxed as of now and going to hopefully finish cleaning the wheels tonight and regrease the headset and crank assembly.


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 7, 2020)

Cool bike.  Sure it will be nice when you get it finished.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 7, 2020)

black and ivory. my favorite color combo. 39 DX great frame. nice bike!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 7, 2020)

Really nice John
Congrats and Enjoy


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 7, 2020)

Where's the tamahawk neck???


----------



## John G04 (Jun 7, 2020)

Quick update shot. Tank and frame are waxed, need to do a little detailing around the bumper and such but frames 95 percent done. Very happy with it so far, paints super strong.Tomorrow i’ll get the fenders and chainguard cleaned up. Stay tuned


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh my is that nice! Did Brant have more of those?


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 7, 2020)

Nothing better than original paint.  Nice work.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 7, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Met up with @New Mexico Brant today and bought this original paint fresh find 1939 schwinn dx. Got it home and the tear down began! Got the tank waxed as of now and going to hopefully finish cleaning the wheels tonight and regrease the headset and crank assembly. View attachment 1206999
> 
> View attachment 1207000
> 
> ...



Interesting Ring I like it . Thinking it’s like @tripple3 s  beautiful ride


----------



## John G04 (Jun 7, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Interesting Ring I like it . Thinking it’s like @tripple3 s  beautiful ride




I don’t need the ring so it’ll be up for sale tmr once I clean it up a little!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Interesting Ring I like it . Thinking it’s like @tripple3 s beautiful ride



Thanks Rolando.
It is a Westfield 22 tooth ring, for all day riding.
Awesome looking DX; my favorite year; congratulations.
We should all be so fortunate to get @New Mexico Brant 's bikes he let's go....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 7, 2020)

John G04 said:


> I don’t need the ring so it’ll be up for sale tmr once I clean it up a little!



So what is it supposed to look like .


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 7, 2020)

You can never go wrong with a ‘39 DX! Nice work!


----------



## John G04 (Jun 7, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> So what is it supposed to look like . And how much  for the ring



I’ll send you a pm. Its supposed to have a sweet heart chainring and i’ve got a nice extra one laying around!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 7, 2020)

I am so happy you got it John its super nice one , love it  from bicycle larry ,


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 7, 2020)

I picked up this fork this week in a pic , only no bike , maybe I can reunite it in the future


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 7, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Quick update shot. Tank and frame are waxed, need to do a little detailing around the bumper and such but frames 95 percent done. Very happy with it so far, paints super strong.Tomorrow i’ll get the fenders and chainguard cleaned up. Stay tunedView attachment 1207213
> 
> View attachment 1207214
> 
> View attachment 1207215



Beautiful!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jun 8, 2020)

Cleaning up very nice!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 8, 2020)

Very nice, great work. Looks AWESOME John.
Hammerhead


----------



## John G04 (Jun 15, 2020)

Wheels are a work in slow progress but here it is so far. Took the fork completely apart and cleaned every piece, scored a NOS rubber bumper for the fork off ebay for cheap, and thank you very much to @sm2501 for the whizzer spring and NOS Klinedinst badge along with @barnyguey for info on the unusual screw spacing. Also did some fine waxing on the rear stays and seat post clamp. Very happy with how its cleaning up!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 15, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Wheels are a work in slow progress but here it is so far. Took the fork completely apart and cleaned every piece, scored a NOS rubber bumper for the fork off ebay for cheap, and thank you very much to @sm2501 for the whizzer spring and NOS Klinedinst badge along with @barnyguey for info on the unusual screw spacing. Also did some fine waxing on the rear stays and seat post clamp. Very happy with how its cleaning up! View attachment 1212365
> 
> View attachment 1212366
> 
> ...



Looking good! Beautiful!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 17, 2020)

Wow, that’s looking really nice....I look forward to seeing how your project progresses!


----------



## ballooney (Jun 17, 2020)

Killer job on the clean up...my opinion...look for another badge or patina this one...it is too bright and steals the focus away from the rest of the bike.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 17, 2020)

ballooney said:


> Killer job on the clean up...my opinion...look for another badge or patina this one...it is too bright and steals the focus away from the rest of the bike.




Thanks! Yes probably will patina this badge, love the shiny look of it but I agree it does steal the glory from the rest of the bike slightly. Any ideas of how to patina a badge?


----------



## dubsey55 (Jun 18, 2020)

Nice project.  OG paint, looking very solid indeed.   Really dig the rustic bentwood rocker next to the midcentury mod looking  chair!  Big fan of mixing like that, tho the real old stuff is still my fav!  Great style ,,, keep going,,,


----------



## John G04 (Jun 18, 2020)

Getting there! This weekend hopefully it’ll be up and riding, just gotta fix the horn, maybe get the light working and set up the 2 speed!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 18, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 18, 2020)

Love the hometown license plate!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 18, 2020)

Beautiful survivor , great job on the clean up , probably a keeper for sure !!!!!!!!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 18, 2020)

Looking better all the time! I bet you can't wait to ride it?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 19, 2020)

WoW, going to be a knockout beauty!


----------



## John G04 (Jun 25, 2020)

Nearly there, just need to adjust the 2 speed and fix the horn and it’ll be riding. Sorry about the lighting ran out of daylight


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 25, 2020)

I would recommend to all CABErs that throne proof tubes do not need re-pumping often and they save quality tires from blowouts and cracking.


----------



## John G04 (Jul 11, 2020)

Here it is, all done except for a dropstand! Rides very nicely, need to do some tuning on the 2 speed but other than that it rides great. Was a very satisfying clean up, was protected nicely by the grease and dirt that stuck to it for 60 odd years.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 11, 2020)

Wish to see a flip side photo of the crank arm for date; and, what is your opinion of the "head-badge" replacement??? (The hand stamped plate on it when acquired; military?)  Excellent Score! I'm going to have to work hard to faithfully keep the 10th commandment!


----------



## John G04 (Jul 11, 2020)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Wish to see a flip side photo of the crank arm for date; and, what is your opinion of the "head-badge" replacement??? Excellent Score! I'm going to have to work hard to faithfully keep the 10th commandment!




Headbadge had to be replaced, the one that was on there was home made. The crank arm is dated 39


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 11, 2020)

VERY WELL DONE!


----------

